# All my children viewers..



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I must say I was surprised at the ending they gave us after 41 years!
I was not expecting a cliffhanger for cryin out loud! I am going to miss watching my soap I heard it was suppose to be continued as an online show after the first of the year, but I'm not holding my breath that's for sure.
I was 20 years old and pregnant with my oldest daughter when the show first aired in 1970 and I actually named her after one of the characters LOL
Anyone else a long time viewer??


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot to tape it today! I've been watching it since college. We scheduled our classes around it. No one ever scheduled a class at 1 o'clock. I wonder if I can watch it on the web? Does anyone know?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I watch it on Hulu everyday, we don't get ABC!

Sigh. Yes, I agree the end was STUPID. i started tearing up, preparing myself for the end when Tad was giving the toast and then nothing. Seriously retarded ending. They could have done SO much better. And if that party was FOR Stuart, where was he!? LOL he never even made it home!? AND where was COLBY? she was never even reunited with her dad. Well, at least I'm ticked off at the show .. ha ha ha ...
It's just lame that they canceled it. serioulsy.messed.up.

I started watching in college also! LOL I've watched it for about 18 yrs ... they are like a family to me. highlight of my day sometimes... I'm going to miss this show a lot. a.lot.
 :Cry:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh and I'm assuming JR killed himself.
and WHO was/is the other person that David had!?

geez. :suspicious:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy I don't think Jr killed himself at all!!( altho you were led to think he might during the last few episodes) he was aiming at people at the party. It went fast at the end there but it was either marissa, adam or probably Erica when she suddenly walked in his line of vision from wherever he was hiding from.
No we never did find out who the other person was that David brought back.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

probably Erica, since I read she wasn't joining the "new" AMC...
do you know anything about it? Who all is staying??
LOL, I was kinda thinking he was going to shoot someone else, but was HOPING he would shoot himself, as I didn't want anyone else hurt! 
I'm horrible.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy,,I have not seen anything written in stone about the web version of All My Children. Not sure if that is even going to happen. Time will tell I guess. I just feel cheated out of a decent ending for the show after watching it for 21 years. I think all the fans should have had a say in how the last episode was written.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe they will come back with a few prime time specials as follow-up.


----------

